# Upper oblique exercises?



## sternumchinner (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi there!

Have been a reader of the forum for a while now, and require some help with ab exercises.......

How on EARTH do I target these muscles (see pic - not me by the way!!)?







They're sort of upper-obliques, breaking off from the lat.

I've got the lats (4x6 gironda sternum chins, on a good day), and I've got the central abs, including lower obliques.

But NOTHING i do seems to bring out the area around the base of the ribs.

Don't tell me they're intercostal? and i've gotta do breathing work to hit them?

btw - i've just discovered the absolute joy that is 400mg ibuprofen + 200mg caffeine pre-workout...painless AND motivated!

Keep it up guys!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's a few good sites to look at. It will help you with certain exercises to target specific areas.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought that was called the Serratus or Serrate?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I thought that was called the Serratus or Serrate?


 It is.


----------



## KarlW (Mar 21, 2005)

How dare you use a photo of me


----------

